# Automator : ouverture de fichiers au démarrage



## kayak (8 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Savez-vous s'il est possible d'ouvrir automatiquement plusieurs fichiers ?
En fait, au démarrage de mon mac, je voudrais que plusieurs fichiers FileMaker s'ouvrent automatiquement.
Dans les préférences système dans Utilisateurs et groupe, Ouverture, j'ai bien indiqué les fichiers concernés mais cela ne fonctionne pas.
Je pensais qu'en mettant un fichier automator à l'ouverture, cela me lancerait l'ouverture des fichiers concernés mais je n'ai pas trouvé la solution.
Je suis tout ouvert à vos conseils.
Je suis sous OSX Yosemite 10.10.5

Merci


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé ceci, peut-être que ça t'aidera.

Voilà voilà...


----------



## lercat (17 Janvier 2016)

À regarder par là :

http://www.filemaker.com/help/13/fmp/fr/html/create_db.8.6.html

en espérant que ce soit la même version que ton filemaker


----------



## Anthony (22 Janvier 2016)

kayak a dit:


> Dans les préférences système dans Utilisateurs et groupe, Ouverture, j'ai bien indiqué les fichiers concernés mais cela ne fonctionne pas.



C'est pourtant bien la bonne manip'. La case _Masquer _à côté du nom du document est-elle cochée ?

(Pour le fichier Automator, il faudrait enregistrer le processus comme application pour qu'il soit exécuté au lancement et pas seulement ouvert dans Automator, mais c'est quand même bien lourd comme solution pour ouvrir quelques fichiers Filemaker.)


----------

